# Live Eagle Cam



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Two of the three eggs have hatched. Mom and Dad take turns caring for the chicks.
The cam has infrared for night view.

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

she,s feeding the chics


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

is that a monster fish she has in the nest at the moment?!


yup shes out fishing me


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats the coolest thing I've seen in awhile. Thanks for the link. My brother and I saw one down at Mohican/Clear Fork last week. First time I had ever seen. truely a magnificent sight. Any word on the young nest at Wingfoot?


----------

